# Pinn'r 26 to 27.5 conversion



## Pinnar (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi,
I found an old Mongoose Pinn'r in very good shape and I'm about to get it, but wondered if anyone already converted it from 26 to 27.5
Thanks


----------

